# battery charging on ford chausson flash 09



## mandmdad (Sep 17, 2012)

hi folks, have discovered my leisure batterys are not being charged ,i have 14v coming off the terminal of the distribution board, the cables then go down into the floor cavity and re-appear at the batterys under the passenger seat powerless, even when the engine is running i have no power to the batterys all fuses above the board are good and all fuses under the bonnet are also good, so do any of you good folk know of any hidden switch or fuse between the distribution board and the batteries, any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Not an expert, but I believe that there should be a 50amp fuse near the Aux battery, on the positive cable [R10 on diagrams]. Normally its inside a black fuse holder !

Martin


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A previous topic on the Transit battery charging. Not sure if it is the same as yours.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-122374-transit.html+habitation+battery+charge


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

On my transit based flash O2 09 reg. The feed from the vehicle battery under the seat goes through a 60 A fuse under there somewhere and after that there is a relay in a grey box (about a 3" cube) that feeds the distribution system. This relay is in the area of the warm air distribution and water pump on my O2. The habitation battery feeds a similar relay box mounted near the battery.

The pictures of this relay are on page 15 of this thread >click here<

Hope this helps


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Our 2008 Flash S3 is probably electrically similar to Frank's Flash 02.
In the early days we had a similar problem and found that the habitation battery relay (in our case, under the forward dinette seat) had both the 5A control fuse and the main 50A fuse blown. Since replacing them, never a problem  
Interested to hear that some Mk7 Transits have an auxiliary battery - we don't and don't have the reported problem but............... we do have a 130 watt solar panel :wink:


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi guys, don't know if will help but I bought a cteck charger in the end and fitted the quick release connectors permantley to the Aux battery so when it is on hookup I can just plug the charger into a socket in the van or I can run an extension lead from my garage and plug the charger into that.


----------



## mandmdad (Sep 17, 2012)

cheers folks found the 60a and 5a fuse blown under the drivers seat with the main and auxiliary batteries, this then feeds the 2 leisure batteries located under the passenger seat if anyone needs this info. :roll:


----------

